# Auto dim welding helmet



## Forty Ounce (Feb 23, 2022)

Just wondering if anyone is willing to give me some recommendations on a reasonably priced welding helmet. Thank you!


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 23, 2022)

given your location my advice may not going be particularly helpful, still, buy something better than ultracheap as speed of auto dimming varies, so does user comfort over time. It probably helps if you describe what use (welding method) and how much of it you anticipate.

I've used some that were great and some that were really lousy, and I;ve not doen a really great deal of welding but enough to know that I would always move up the food chain the more you plan to use it!


----------



## Forty Ounce (Feb 23, 2022)

Thanks for the quick response. I don't do too much welding.. mostly just billets using a mig welder. I'd like to spend around a hundred, if possible.


----------



## Steampunk (Feb 23, 2022)

Don't cheap out on a auto-dim helmet! If the sensor fails to trigger, the damage to your eyes is permanent. I've been there. If I was on a tight budget, I'd get a plain helmet with a fixed shield of the right strength, and do the 'Welder's Nod' after I positioned the wire/rod. It's not as convenient as an auto-dim helmet with a big enough window, but it's WAY more reliable, and a lot cheaper. It's not that hard to perfect to keep your hands still while nodding your head to bring the shield down. Make sure you've got the right shade strength installed for your arc level.

Cheapest auto-dim I'd trust is the Lincoln 1740 for about $150, but honestly, I'd spend even more on a 3M or better. 

Hope this helps. Stay safe.


----------



## Forty Ounce (Feb 23, 2022)

Steampunk said:


> Don't cheap out on a auto-dim helmet! If the sensor fails to trigger, the damage to your eyes is permanent. I've been there. If I was on a tight budget, I'd get a plain helmet with a fixed shield of the right strength, and do the 'Welder's Nod' after I positioned the wire/rod. It's not as convenient as an auto-dim helmet with a big enough window, but it's WAY more reliable, and a lot cheaper. It's not that hard to perfect to keep your hands still while nodding your head to bring the shield down. Make sure you've got the right shade strength installed for your arc level.
> 
> Cheapest auto-dim I'd trust is the Lincoln 1740 for about $150, but honestly, I'd spend even more on a 3M or better.
> 
> Hope this helps. Stay safe.


It helps a lot. Thank you. I think I'll up my budget or go with a regular one.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 23, 2022)

I like and have the Lincoln welding helmets. My eyes are old and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Homechef (Feb 24, 2022)

A good welding helmet is well worth it. I replaced my 10 year old one last year with this one from Lincoln and the difference is night and day. Visibility is great and a big plus is the strap around your head is much more comfortable. Highly recommend.

Listed for $96 right now and I found it on sale for $80 something when I bought it.



https://www.amazon.com/Lincoln-Electric-K3419-1-Capacity-Polycarbonate/dp/B07BKJDZ2M/ref=sr_1_7?crid=13KPURU07NQ4R&keywords=welding+mask&qid=1645742306&refinements=p_89%3ALincoln+Electric&rnid=2528832011&s=hi&sprefix=welding+mask%2Caps%2C89&sr=1-7


----------



## Chopper88 (Feb 25, 2022)

I only have experience with an Esab Sentinel (besides having stick welded with a hand held shield ), but would also most likely go for any of the more budget friendly offerings from Esab, Lincoln, Optrel, 3M, Miller or any other big reliable name in the industry in your case. To be completely honest, I think with $100, you don't have a lot of solid options probably though.

You have to do a little research on what you are looking for, and how it fits your budget in the end.
When making your decision think for example about clarity, field of view, shade levels, having an external grind button or not, weight, fit, price of replacement parts (you state MIG, so take into account replacement screens due to spatter) and power source (solar vs batteries or both). When buying from a known brand, I wouldn't worry about the reaction speed too much, they should all be good enough.
It sounds like a lot, but it's not super hard to figure out. I feel it's a rather personal choice.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 25, 2022)

IME reaction speed and clarity both when dimmed and undimmed is what makes the cookie crumble.
Reaction speed is key for some types of welding, go visit a welder supply shop and they ought to be able to provide some solid advice.


----------



## Bensbites (Feb 25, 2022)

I got my first welder this yeah. Cheap flux core mig welding. I bought the welder and helmet from yes brands. It works for my very limited use


----------



## Chopper88 (Feb 25, 2022)

Reaction speed or switching time nowadays is anywhere between 0.17 ms (Optrel e684x1) and 0.04 ms (Esab Sentinel). There's a couple in between like the Esab Savage or the 3M Speedglas offerings at 0.7 and 0.1ms.
I still stand by my point, all modern hoods of well known brands are equally good in this aspect and I wouldn't fuss over it with any type of welding.


----------



## inferno (Mar 19, 2022)

i use a speedglas SL, its smaller and lighter than basically everything else. regular helmets are much bigger than this one and i always bang into stuff when using them. it weighs 360g.


----------



## Forty Ounce (Mar 19, 2022)

I very much appreciate all of the help. I haven't purchased one just yet, but soon..


----------



## Forty Ounce (Mar 19, 2022)

inferno said:


> i use a speedglas SL, its smaller and lighter than basically everything else. regular helmets are much bigger than this one and i always bang into stuff when using them. it weighs 360g.


This may be the one I go with. I'm constantly suffering from neck and upper back pain, so anything to help reduce it is great.


----------

